# Questions on how-to for HTC Sense 2.1 - larger icons and custom settings background



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

I am working on some mods for a Sense 2.1 ROM for the HTC Thunderbolt (based on latest OTA 2.11.605.3)
Two things I am stuck on, and I have searched high and low to try and resolve this but can't come up with what I need.
--​#1 - I want to change the icon size (workspace screens and app drawer) from 72x72 to a larger size (maybe 90x90). I have already added larger icons to apps and adjusted every size I can find in Rosie that looks like it would effect icon size. I even adjusted a lot of the padding amounts, but no luck. I did however notice the mail and messages icon would go to the larger size "sometimes" on the homescreen and in the app drawer, but not all the time. Very strange.
Anyone done this and know what i need to do to get my icon size like I want?
--​#2 - I would like to customize the background color or image on the settings menu (and sub menus if possible). I cannot find an xml file that seems to relate to the main settings screen where I can trace the color or set an image as the background like you can do with the app drawer.
Anyone know how/where this is done?
--​Thanks for the help, I look forward to getting some direction on this so I can hopefully move forward with this "project".


----------

